# Rome 390's or Union Force bindings



## Guest

I just bought a pair of union bindings...i bought the union airblaster inverters for this year. They are the sickest bindings i've had so far. They are flexible but they still remain really responsive. Like on the highback they are soft on the sides but in the center they are kind of rigid. The urethane platform on the bottom is phat do. It keeps your board soft as far as the flex and gives you a true board feel between your bindings and board. They put a lot of effort into making some quality bindings. Never going with a a different kind from here on out. They were $220.


----------



## killclimbz

I've ridden both, and I have to say I liked the Union's better. Super responsive but super comfortable. I am pretty much a freeriding powder hound. So I did not take them into the park. Both are great bindings, I just found the Union's to be more like a pair of high performance slippers. Can you tell I like comfort? 

Anyway they are both a toss up. Either will be great bindings for you. If you like plush comfort, go with the Unions. If it's not such a worry, go by price. As mentioned, it's not like 390's are uncomfortable either.


----------



## Guest

sweet thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Guest

*What about the Rome Targas?*

I hear people rave about the Rome 390s, but I don't hear much about the Targas and I have noticed that they are not that much more expensive. Are the 390s better?


----------

